# Where's Durango Dan?



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been over three weeks since we have had an update! I know there hasn't been much new news in the world of 1:20.3 but _no_ news?!! Here's a suggestion: hang a "Gone Fish'n" sign or "On Vacation Back in a Month" or something but this complete lack of _anything_ is .........ominous! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif (Okay, admittedly, overdramatic but you get the picture.)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably real busy since he got hired as a consultant somewhere in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Durango Dan just posted today. He said he would report from the BTS.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

While I find that site "somewhat" interesting, I just really have a problem with the anonymity aspect. I guess that gives the person the opportunity to bash or express themselves fully without fear for retribution, but at the same time there is no real credibility. From what little I have read, other than new product announcements, all the gossip is just a summary of links pointing to what is going on at some other site. I think we all know who and where the other sites are. Do we really need a tour guide? Your thoughts?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 06/05/2008 5:40 PM
I think we all know who and where the other sites are. Do we really need a tour guide? Your thoughts?







Easy one stop reading for those of us with lives outside model trains that don't have time to sit on 15 forums......think of it as CNN or USA Today?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess the funniest part was everyone in Philly including The Bach-Stan was convinced it was me.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Del 

I enjoy reading Durango Dan ... the anonymity does not bother me as long as he does not call for action on anything. His columns from my perspective have been fair and balanced. 

Do we need a tour guide ... for me, yes for two reasons. first, I don't visit other sites to keep abreast and second I dont have that deep a fascination with the politics of it all ... just a summary is more than enough for me. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 06/06/2008 5:10 AM
Del 
I enjoy reading Durango Dan ... His columns from my perspective have been fair and balanced. 
Doug







Maybe the Fox News of F scale would be better than my earlier comment?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 06/05/2008 5:40 PM
...From what little I have read, other than new product announcements, all the gossip is just a summary of links pointing to what is going on at some other site. I think we all know who and where the other sites are. Do we really need a tour guide? Your thoughts?


I like this site...for a variety of reasons. 

a. While I know where the other (manufacturer) sites are...I don't search them routinely for new products. 1/20.me leads me to the new stuff. That's good. 

b. Besides GR magazine, this is the only place I've found where manufacturers routinely make new product announcements. That's good. 

c. It's all about my scale...Fn3...so that makes the above more valuable. That's real good. 

d. I like that it is modern...and has an RSS feed...so that whenever there's a post there, it generates an email to me...so I don't have to remind myself to go to it and read the new stuff. More good. 

e. I like the one person's opinion part...with the ability to add comments. So far, it seems to me that the opinions expressed are well expressed and well documented. This isn't a slam it down your throat kinda blog with a high percentage of unsubstantiated statements. Opinions yes...but few slams. Yep, good again. 

f. It seems to me that manufacturer bashing on the big forums (LSC and MLS) has diminshed in the last year through efforts by the site owners to keep things polite. I'm not saying censorship, as few threads are actually editted IMHO...but, 120.me does provide a mechanism to get the good ... and the bad ... information out there to us, the buying public. And since it's one way, published to us, it doesn't provide a mechanism for impolite and insulting posts. 

Think of 120.me as just a digital newspaper...you may not agree all the time with everything posted but at least you're getting reasonably balanced information.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Mike on his opinion about the 1:20 site.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Mike! I agree also.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Just like your favorite newspaper columnist, Durango Dan is someone folks love, hate, or try to put their own spin on. Unlike a "forum" which necessitates a moderated exchange of ideas, his site is designed to be a "one man band" (or in his case, a "one team band") publication. He says what he likes, and folks read it .... and many find the information relevant and germane to their model railroad interests. Personally, I have enjoyed reading his updates, news, announcements, and "first look" pieces, and have learned that there's a great deal more to 1:20.3 than I would ever have imagined. The contest was pretty awesome too, though I didn't win anything ... gotta work on that. His team apparently also has some pretty good connections, as they can often come up with the news before it's news, new product photos no one's seen yet, and in my case even an obscure part or two that no one else seems to be able to come up with.... all of which lend CREDIBILITY to his position and his work... and that's something not every source of large scale information has these days. 

The front page (well, ok, only page) of the site makes it pretty clear ... it's news, rumor, gossip, and photos of things that might interest people with a 1:20.3 modelling bent, and particularly those found in Colorado ... if those things interest you, read on, if they don't, then don't. And, nobody has to agree with him, either, though personally I find he's generally right about on target. There are no sponsors to keep happy, and since it's not a discussion forum, no fights to stop or fires to put out. The anonymity factor gives him an air of mystery that does add some ambience (kind of like the "Narrow Gauge Underground Press") and also serves to fend off some folks who would prefer to play lawyers than model trains .... but you see that happening a lot in the world of "Web Logs" ... and it might someday actually preserve "News" as we once knew it (in my not so humble opinion.) Read, think, and agree, or disagree as you would. Discuss among yourselves. See things you might otherwise have missed. 

Mostly, here's to Dan, on what's now more than a year of keeping the front edge of 1:20.3 in the front of the large scale community's mind. Whatever he's drinking, his next one's on me. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You know the part I like best? It's the fact that Durango Dan has royaly p*ssed off certain folks at Bachmann because he passes on information before they give it to us! Accucraft, Hartford, Phil's Narrow Gauge etc... have all utilized DD's blog but Bachmann seems to see this blog as a threat to them. In fact, certain officials of Bachmann have "overreacted" at LS train shows and actually acosted certain people demanding to know if they were Durango Dan!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif I have my own issues with Bachmann but that is neither here nor there. DD posts information that is of interest to me and his credibility is quite high. Bachmann's discomforture only reinforces that opinion.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have much 1:20 stuff, but get a kick out of his column. Free to read it if you want, and free not to. Jerry


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Love it. It stays on topic and brings me news that doesn't show up elsewhere.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

It gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps I'm way behind the times, but I'm not familiar with that site. Anyone care to provide a link?


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Allen 

Try http://120pointme.blogspot.com/ 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Durango Dan has put up the first (of two?) updates from the show.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Doug!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 06/07/2008 8:49 AM
You know the part I like best? It's the fact that Durango Dan has royaly p*ssed off certain folks at Bachmann because he passes on information before they give it to us! Accucraft, Hartford, Phil's Narrow Gauge etc... have all utilized DD's blog but Bachmann seems to see this blog as a threat to them. In fact, certain officials of Bachmann have "overreacted" at LS train shows and actually acosted certain people demanding to know if they were Durango Dan!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif" border=0>" border=0> I have my own issues with Bachmann but that is neither here nor there. DD posts information that is of interest to me and his credibility is quite high. Bachmann's discomforture only reinforces that opinion.




Its not that he tells us things before the manufacturer does, its that he tells us thing they often never want us to know about period! 

Personally I see people like him as vital to the health of the hobby as people like him and others help keep the manufacturers on their toes about telling their consumers the real deal about their products. No critics and the BS flows freely.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

my fav part of his post.... 

"It was also nice to learn that officials from the Accucraft booth were apparently asking modelers what new items they would like to see developed in the coming years. This attention and interest in the customer was clearly absent from representatives of some of the other, larger, companies in attendance." 

that was Exactly the attitude I got from some at the SELSTS.....


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't disagree with any of the above comments. 

It just dawned on me that without the anonymity, DD would most likely not be able to get the info! Duh! So we could get product announcements and other thing contributed by others but no juicy inside dope on what's going on behind closed doors.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

The "behind closed doors" speculation is what leads to a lot of the rants and groundless rumors. I like DD's summaries and "heads up" notices. His blog is one of the first things I go to for the latest announcements. He has a pretty good track record for providing credible information. Definitely recommended reading for folks with a bias toward 1:20.3.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't recall any "groundless rumors." Rants, certainly ... but I don't think he's been wrong yet. In fact it's his "good track record for credible information" that keeps folsk coming back! 



.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding the speculation of who DD might, or might not be, maybe there should be a thread in the Poll Forum on the subject. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

I would not attempt it as I am not sufficiently au fait with all the 1:20.3 leading lights./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw c'mon. Even if you COULD figure it out.... wouldn't that be like trying to take off Batman's mask? He's a lot more effective with it on. 

(maybe that explains the silver bullet it's rumored came with the contest prizes last January...)


----------

